# Various BSODs since computer was built



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello! 

Ever since I built this computer I've had various BSODs. They can seemingly happen anytime, but they are more common when playing games such as Battlefield 3 or Skyrim.

Here is my build (11 months old):

*Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (OEM)/6.1 (Build 7601: Service Pack 1) 
(Original installed on computer)


Intel Core i5 2500k
Nvidia GeForce GTX 570
Asus P8P67 Pro
Corsair CMPSU-850HX 850 Watt*

*Hardware Diagnostics*

Memory
------
Ran MemTest-86: 9 passes with 0 errors.


Hard Drive
----------
Ran chkdsk - No issues.

Ran Western Digital Data LifeGuard Diagnostics (Extended) - No issues


CPU
---
Ran Intel® Processor Diagnostic Tool (64-bit) - Passed


Video Card
----------
Ran FurMark with no issues. I didn't make any changes except for what the Hardware Diagnostics page told me to. It was at 800x600 (I use 1920x1080, so if I need to redo it with my own resolution let me know). "Dynamic background" and "Burn-in" were checked under options, and I told it to Log GPU temperature and set the alarm for 90. I then ran the "BURN-IN test" for a little over two hours. I had to go out so I stopped it. If I need to run it longer please let me know. I didn't have any issues. It stayed around 64 FPS and never got hotter than 81 degrees. I've attached a screenshot I took right before I quit the program.


---
I've attached my report.

Thank you very much!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Please reference http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/bsods-since-july-time-to-fix-my-computer-621180.html for more information/details.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

81 degrees C and the fan is only at 33%? Can you verify that with GPU-Z Video card GPU Information Utility, I'd expect the fan to be running closer to 100% (not that I'm any kind of GPU expert). You may need to clean the fan or check/modify the cooling profile in software.

I don't see any really old drivers listed, there are some that pre-date SP1 that you will need to look at updating before too long. The only ones that I think might have some bearing here are the top 2, in bold, they're ASUS drivers that I'm not familiar with - other ASUS utility drivers have been involved in BSOD's before though - I'd look to see if these can be updated, or checkup to see if they're really needed at all.


> *EIO64.sys* 7/22/2009 03:34:42
> *IOMap64.sys* 2/5/2010 02:55:34
> amdxata.sys	3/19/2010 17:18:18
> btath_rcp.sys	6/24/2010 07:17:21
> ...


See Driver Reference Table to check driver sources.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you for your reply! I ran the GPU Information Utility and have attached both screens of what it said.

All the drivers listed have been a problem since I've been posting here. I go to the sites and update everything but they keep coming up here. A Google search doesn't tell me much about EIO64.sys or IOMap64.sys besides that others have had issues with them, but they seem important. How do I go about updating specific files like this?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*EIO64.sys* ASUS Kernel Mode Driver for NT ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download
*IOMap64.sys* ASUS Kernel Mode Driver ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support-
(from the Driver Reference Table at the foot of my earlier post)

I have no clue what the above drivers really are, whether they're actually needed or what software they might have been installed with. I do know that many of the ASUS 'utilities' can be associated with, or cause, BSOD's under certain circumstances - if you can find out from the ASUS download site or the support forum what they are, uninstalling them might be your best bet.

Can you run GPU-Z and post a screenshot of the Sensors page (and OCCT) after a session of OCCT please, I'd like to see if they both agree on the fan speed %, if so, we'll need to find a way to change the fan profile so that it uses closer to 100% (~ 75%?) at 75-80 degrees C, or find out if there's a way you can add a cooling fan to your case to help the gfx card out.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry, I meant that I go to the sites in the Driver Reference Table and update but they haven't affected the drivers listed. There have been a few places on Google that say EIO64.sys is necessary. I will go to their forums and find out more.

My case is a Fractal Design R3 that comes with two fans (I'm not sure if that's important). The highest the temperature has ever gotten while playing games is around 38C.

I ran OCCT on the default settings for an hour with GPU-Z. I've attached the screens.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, the temps look fine from the latest screenshots, that's pretty much ruled out any problem there. The R3 has a pretty good reputation from what I remember, having 2 fans might be better than 1 - it depends on their locations and if there's good throughput without any static pockets of hot air - your stats look good.

From the downloads for your 'board ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P8P67 PRO I see nothing vital that comes under the ASUS brand, everything's under the utilities section, many of which are linked with BSOD's that I would uninstall without hesitating.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

So I should uninstall everything that's on my computer that's listed under the Utilities section at the link, or should I uninstall EIO64.sys and IOMap64.sys?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I would uninstall the ASUS/AI utilities first, in the hope that those drivers will be removed too.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

I went to my Control Panel to uninstall programs and the only two things that appear are ASUS Smart Doctor (which I don't use) and ASUS PC Diagnostics (also don't use). There wasn't anything about AI Suite.

Is anything else I should do, or do I just wait for more BSODs and report back?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

If you're removed both ASUS programs, use the computer as normal or harder, for a few days, a week or so - until you get another BSOD that you can upload the dump of.

If the BSOD doesn't happen ... you've fixed it.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, thanks for your help! I'll return sometime next week.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello!

I got another BSOD yesterday. It was a "SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION" one, 0x03B. My computer wasn't doing anything in particular and I wasn't there when it happened. I've attached an updated health report. Thanks!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Almost 10 days between the crashes I see listed now, that feels like you're making progress!

I just ran the latest collected dump (060512-12901-01.dmp) through Windbg and it was a 0x50


> STOP 0x00000050: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
> Usual causes: Defective hardware (particularly memory - but not just RAM), Faulty system service, Antivirus, Device driver, NTFS corruption, BIOS


blbdrive.sys was the driver 'blamed', as this is a standard Windows driver, it's highly unlikely to be accurate but it could be a 3rd party driver (or corresponding hardware) closely related to it.

I see the following 'older' drivers loaded and EIO64.sys and IOMap64.sys are still there:


> EIO64.sys	7/22/2009 03:34:42
> IOMap64.sys	2/5/2010 02:55:34
> btath_rcp.sys	6/24/2010 07:17:21
> btath_flt.sys	6/24/2010 07:17:38
> ...


Try uninstalling the 2 drivers again via Device Manager - you may need to show hidden drivers via the View menu to be able to find them - be warned, uninstalling or disabling them this way may well trigger a fresh BSOD, ignore it and restart, check that those drivers are no longer loading.

```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff880046a4cb0, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff880046a4cb0, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800034c4100
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800034c41c0
 fffff880046a4cb0 Nonpaged pool

FAULTING_IP: 
blbdrive!_NULL_IMPORT_DESCRIPTOR <PERF> (blbdrive+0x10cb0)+0
fffff880`046a4cb0 ??              ???

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880035b69a0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880035b69a0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffffa80098fdac0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa800abc1810
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff880046a4cb0 rsp=fffff880035b6b38 rbp=fffff800034322d8
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000000
r11=00000000000f00ff r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
blbdrive!_NULL_IMPORT_DESCRIPTOR <PERF> (blbdrive+0x10cb0):
fffff880`046a4cb0 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000323d55c to fffff800032951c0

FAILED_INSTRUCTION_ADDRESS: 
blbdrive!_NULL_IMPORT_DESCRIPTOR <PERF> (blbdrive+0x10cb0)+0
fffff880`046a4cb0 ??              ???

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`035b6838 fffff800`0323d55c : 00000000`00000050 fffff880`046a4cb0 00000000`00000008 fffff880`035b69a0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`035b6840 fffff800`032932ee : 00000000`00000008 fffff880`046a4cb0 fffffa80`074dda00 fffffa80`0abc1810 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x456df
fffff880`035b69a0 fffff880`046a4cb0 : fffff800`03587633 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`075e98a0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`035b6b38 fffff800`03587633 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`075e98a0 fffffa80`06713660 : blbdrive!_NULL_IMPORT_DESCRIPTOR <PERF> (blbdrive+0x10cb0)
fffff880`035b6b40 fffff800`0329e851 : fffff800`03432200 fffff800`03587601 fffffa80`06713600 fffffa80`06713660 : nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x23
fffff880`035b6b70 fffff800`0352be6a : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06713660 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`066fd890 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`035b6c00 fffff800`03285f06 : fffff880`03365180 fffffa80`06713660 fffff880`0336ffc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`035b6c40 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
blbdrive!_NULL_IMPORT_DESCRIPTOR <PERF> (blbdrive+0x10cb0)+0
fffff880`046a4cb0 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  blbdrive!_NULL_IMPORT_DESCRIPTOR <PERF> (blbdrive+0x10cb0)+0

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: blbdrive

IMAGE_NAME:  blbdrive.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc4df

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_BAD_IP_blbdrive!_NULL_IMPORT_DESCRIPTOR__PERF__(blbdrive+0x10cb0)+0

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_BAD_IP_blbdrive!_NULL_IMPORT_DESCRIPTOR__PERF__(blbdrive+0x10cb0)+0

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

I wasn't able to find anything about EIO64.sys (or ASUS Kernel Mode Driver for NT) in my Device Manager, even with hidden drivers shown. Searching for it on my computer brings up a text document called $sys_list, and in that document it's only located in two spots at AppData\Local\SlimWare Utilities Inc\SlimDrivers\Backups\.

I was able to find this site that has more information on it, but it also doesn't show up in my Processes on the Task Manager. I didn't want to do anything listed there until I provided an update here.

My computer search didn't bring up anything for IOMap64.sys at all, and no information was found about it at the aforementioned site

A lot of the old drivers (btath) listed are for Atheros Bluetooth, which is supposedly up-to-date according to Device Manager.

I also got another BSOD a couple of days ago. I've attached the updated health report. Thank you!


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok, the latest dumps shows that you've rid the PC of the pesky ASUS utilities 

This BSOD is driver-related, it looks like something is interfering with networking drivers. Update the Intel netorking driver e1c62x64.sys that's flagged up, try to update all 3rd party drivers that are listed as being pre-2011. Don't use the built-in Windows Device Manager feature to check for driver updates, it's frequently very outdated, use the links below and work through the article in the final link.

Turn on Driver Verifier for 24 - 48 hours or until you have a new dump saved; copy the new dump to your Desktop, zip and attach it to a reply please. http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

```
Debug session time: Sun Jun 17 02:36:58.609 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:55:02.452
[B]BugCheck D1[/B], {fffff88007f287a5, 2, 1, fffff880047bb698}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for [B]e1c62x64.sys[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for e1c62x64.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : e1c62x64.sys ( e1c62x64+24698 )
[B]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
[B]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_e1c62x64[/B]+24698
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff880`07f287a5 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff880`047bb698
BiosVersion = 1502
BiosReleaseDate = 03/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
```



> STOP 0x000000D1: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> *Usual causes*: Device driver


 *** 3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST *** 

```
[font=lucida console]GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 13:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
HECIx64.sys     Thu Nov 10 00:52:25 2011 (4EBB2049)
MpFilter.sys    Fri Mar 09 11:05:26 2012 (4F59E3F6)
RTKVHD64.sys    Tue Nov 02 11:25:59 2010 (4CCFF547)
amdxata.sys     Fri Mar 19 16:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
btath_a2dp.sys  Thu Sep 16 12:34:42 2010 (4C9200D2)
btath_bus.sys   Thu Jun 24 07:17:43 2010 (4C22F887)
btath_flt.sys   Thu Jun 24 07:17:38 2010 (4C22F882)
btath_hcrp.sys  Tue Jun 29 10:30:43 2010 (4C29BD43)
btath_lwflt.sys Mon Sep 13 09:26:54 2010 (4C8DE04E)
btath_rcp.sys   Thu Jun 24 07:17:21 2010 (4C22F871)
btfilter.sys    Fri Oct 22 07:40:47 2010 (4CC131EF)
e1c62x64.sys    Wed Nov 30 23:09:31 2011 (4ED6B7AB)
iaStor.sys      Fri May 20 17:52:24 2011 (4DD69C48)
jraid.sys       Tue Aug 10 10:28:44 2010 (4C611BCC)
lvrs64.sys      Thu Dec 15 05:13:30 2011 (4EE981FA)
lvuvc64.sys     Thu Dec 15 05:14:00 2011 (4EE98218)
nusb3hub.sys    Wed Apr 13 10:30:50 2011 (4DA56D4A)
nusb3xhc.sys    Wed Apr 13 10:30:53 2011 (4DA56D4D)
nvBridge.kmd    Sat May 21 04:58:23 2011 (4DD7385F)
nvhda64v.sys    Tue Jan 17 12:45:46 2012 (4F156D7A)
nvlddmkm.sys    Wed Feb 29 18:04:52 2012 (4F4E68C4)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=GEARAspiWDM.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=HECIx64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=MpFilter.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=RTKVHD64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=amdxata.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=btath_a2dp.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=btath_bus.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=btath_flt.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=btath_hcrp.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=btath_lwflt.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=btath_rcp.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=btfilter.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=e1c62x64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=iaStor.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=jraid.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=lvrs64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=lvuvc64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nusb3hub.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nusb3xhc.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvBridge.kmd
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvhda64v.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvlddmkm.sys

Tracking down Device Drivers | Tech Support Forum


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply.

I ran Driver Verifier for four to five days and didn't get any blue screens. Well, I think it was running. There was no obvious indicator that it was, and when I typed verifier /query, a cmd screen came up for a second, ran through a bunch of lines of stuff I didn't have time to read, and then disappeared. I've since turned it off.

After that, I started using Source Filmmaker through Steam and have gotten several BSODs while using the program, which is typical whenever I play a game. I've attached the report.

Pre-2011 stuff:

GEARAspiWDM.sys is from GEAR Software, which isn't something I knowingly put on my computer. I can't find it to get rid of it.


I downloaded the latest network adapter drivers from Intel. The ones I had were pretty old compared to the latest release. Intel's Driver Update Utility says everything is now up to date.

amdxata.sys says it is done through Windows Update, so I don't know what I can do about that.

Downloaded the latest JMicron drivers (jraid.sys)

Downloaded the latest high definition audio codec from Realtek (RTKVHD64.sys).

All the stuff that starts with "bt" is for Atheros BlueTooth. The link here takes me to ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows (Atheros?????). It seems I need the 10.0.0.45 version for Windows 7, though I can't find a way to actually download it from them. I go to ATHEROS PCI VENDOR for Asus (Asus) and click 10.0.0.45, and that takes me to ATHEROS Wireless drivers for Windows . I don't know where to go from there. The first search result for "atheros 10.0.0.45 download" is Download Atheros AR50XX Wireless Vista/7 Driver v.10.0.0.45 . I'm not sure if that's what I should download. My only encounter with Atheros is through the logs in this forum and have no idea what version I have or need.

Besides that, all pre-2011 should be updated now. I've attached the health report I just made. I will post another one if I get more BSODs.

Thank you!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Drivers for Atheros AR3011 and Windows 7 < if this is the correct driver, you already have a later set installed.

Re-enable Driver Verifier on 3rd party drivers please, we need to see what effect that has on the dump outputs.

From the virtual drive aspect, I see MagicISO and MagicDisc. SlimDrivers can be uninstalled, these utilities are really not fit for use, they make too many errors still. GEARAspiWDM.sys is part of iTunes, I don't think there's a later version of it.

You have an awful lot of things loading at startup, run *MSConfig* and set it so that you only start things that are actually need to boot windows safely. Anything else can be started and stopped as needed.

Outside of BSOD's, I see iTunesHelper and nVTray crashing. *Update the nVidia graphics drivers*, the graphics subsystem has a big presence in the latest BSOD's.


```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\RoLY\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070612-14461-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Sat Jul  7 03:33:59.098 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:21:11.332
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff8800f9ce9a8, fffff8800a719bb0, 0}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+5c29a8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  sfm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nvlddmkm+5c29a8
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`0f9ce9a8 fffff880`0a719bb0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1502
BiosReleaseDate = 03/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\RoLY\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070612-14492-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Fri Jul  6 19:45:48.966 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 17:54:37.199
BugCheck D1, {4f, 2, 0, fffff8800497077b}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiSendToExecutionQueue+287 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dxgmms1!VidSchiSendToExecutionQueue+287
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`0000004f 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0497077b
BiosVersion = 1502
BiosReleaseDate = 03/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\RoLY\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070612-17908-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Fri Jul  6 20:11:52.539 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:44.382
BugCheck 50, {ffffdb2035fa722c, 1, fffff80003575276, 7}
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!NtOpenSymbolicLinkObject+4e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments ffffdb20`35fa722c 00000000`00000001 fffff800`03575276 00000000`00000007
BiosVersion = 1502
BiosReleaseDate = 03/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\RoLY\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070712-12916-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Sat Jul  7 08:47:23.399 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:12:33.242
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff8800f871af3, fffff88009a9df00, 0}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+23aaf3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  sfm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nvlddmkm+23aaf3
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`0f871af3 fffff880`09a9df00 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1502
BiosReleaseDate = 03/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\RoLY\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070712-13275-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Sun Jul  8 00:10:09.164 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 15:21:59.007
BugCheck FE, {6, fffffa800bdb0a40, 48f66544, 0}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_AssertSig+25 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFE
PROCESS_NAME:  sfm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFE_BAD_SIGNATURE_USBPORT!USBPORT_AssertSig+25
Bugcheck code 000000FE
Arguments 00000000`00000006 fffffa80`0bdb0a40 00000000`48f66544 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1502
BiosReleaseDate = 03/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\RoLY\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070812-12480-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Sun Jul  8 20:00:36.572 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 19:49:35.415
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80003587062, fffff88008473090, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!NtWaitForSingleObject+b2 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!NtWaitForSingleObject+b2
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`03587062 fffff880`08473090 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1502
BiosReleaseDate = 03/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\RoLY\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070812-12495-02.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Sun Jul  8 22:01:59.960 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:00:32.193
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff800035912b0, fffff8800ad7ff40, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ObDereferenceSecurityDescriptor+20 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ObDereferenceSecurityDescriptor+20
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`035912b0 fffff880`0ad7ff40 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1502
BiosReleaseDate = 03/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\RoLY\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070912-12760-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Mon Jul  9 07:45:11.135 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:41:14.368
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc000001d, fffff8800a18a450, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for e1c62x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for e1c62x64.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : e1c62x64.sys ( e1c62x64+2c891 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c000001d
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_c000001d_BAD_IP_e1c62x64+2c891
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c000001d fffff880`0a18a450 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1502
BiosReleaseDate = 03/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\RoLY\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070912-13462-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Mon Jul  9 19:11:14.871 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:25:13.104
BugCheck 19, {3, fffff8000346aba0, fffff8000346ab20, fffff8000346aba0}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a53 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_3_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a53
Bugcheck code 00000019
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffff800`0346aba0 fffff800`0346ab20 fffff800`0346aba0
BiosVersion = 1502
BiosReleaseDate = 03/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\RoLY\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\071312-20529-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Fri Jul 13 23:49:24.070 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:37:33.913
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff8800fa02918, fffff880073b2bb0, 0}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+5c2918 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  sfm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nvlddmkm+5c2918
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`0fa02918 fffff880`073b2bb0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1502
BiosReleaseDate = 03/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\RoLY\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\071312-21481-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Fri Jul 13 23:10:50.026 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 17:51:53.869
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050031, 406f8, fffff8800f4daa9b}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+44a9b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7f_8_nvlddmkm+44a9b
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments 00000000`00000008 00000000`80050031 00000000`000406f8 fffff880`0f4daa9b
BiosVersion = 1502
BiosReleaseDate = 03/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\RoLY\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\071312-22666-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Fri Jul 13 05:18:06.154 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 4:53:05.387
BugCheck D1, {37cb, 2, 0, fffff8800614a497}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : usbaudio.sys ( usbaudio!USBCaptureProcessPin+4b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_usbaudio!USBCaptureProcessPin+4b
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`000037cb 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0614a497
BiosVersion = 1502
BiosReleaseDate = 03/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\RoLY\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\071412-15412-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Sat Jul 14 16:03:26.476 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 16:12:56.709
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff88004628421, fffff8800c22b5c0, 0}
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::RemoveCommitment+31 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  sfm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::RemoveCommitment+31
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`04628421 fffff880`0c22b5c0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1502
BiosReleaseDate = 03/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``Loading Dump File [C:\Users\RoLY\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\071512-12682-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
Debug session time: Sun Jul 15 05:58:28.945 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:40:41.178
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff8800f5a8a18, fffff88002ef9678, fffff88002ef8ed0}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+dda18 )
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_nvlddmkm+dda18
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff880`0f5a8a18 fffff880`02ef9678 fffff880`02ef8ed0
BiosVersion = 1502
BiosReleaseDate = 03/02/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3310
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/FONT]
```
 *** 3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST *** 


```
[font=lucida console]
GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 13:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
HECIx64.sys     Thu Nov 10 00:52:25 2011 (4EBB2049)
MpFilter.sys    Fri Mar 09 11:05:26 2012 (4F59E3F6)
RTKVHD64.sys    Tue Nov 02 11:25:59 2010 (4CCFF547)
amdxata.sys     Fri Mar 19 16:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
btath_a2dp.sys  Thu Sep 16 12:34:42 2010 (4C9200D2)
btath_bus.sys   Thu Jun 24 07:17:43 2010 (4C22F887)
btath_flt.sys   Thu Jun 24 07:17:38 2010 (4C22F882)
btath_hcrp.sys  Tue Jun 29 10:30:43 2010 (4C29BD43)
btath_lwflt.sys Mon Sep 13 09:26:54 2010 (4C8DE04E)
btath_rcp.sys   Thu Jun 24 07:17:21 2010 (4C22F871)
btfilter.sys    Fri Oct 22 07:40:47 2010 (4CC131EF)
e1c62x64.sys    Wed Nov 30 23:09:31 2011 (4ED6B7AB)
iaStor.sys      Fri May 20 17:52:24 2011 (4DD69C48)
jraid.sys       Tue Aug 10 10:28:44 2010 (4C611BCC)
lvrs64.sys      Thu Dec 15 05:13:30 2011 (4EE981FA)
lvuvc64.sys     Thu Dec 15 05:14:00 2011 (4EE98218)
nusb3hub.sys    Wed Apr 13 10:30:50 2011 (4DA56D4A)
nusb3xhc.sys    Wed Apr 13 10:30:53 2011 (4DA56D4D)
nvBridge.kmd    Sat May 21 04:58:23 2011 (4DD7385F)
nvhda64v.sys    Tue Jan 17 12:45:46 2012 (4F156D7A)
nvlddmkm.sys    Wed Feb 29 18:04:52 2012 (4F4E68C4)
[/font]
```


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, SlimDrivers has been uninstalled.

I ran MSConfig and unchecked what I know I don't need.

I updated the graphics drivers. I guess Nvidia's update tool on my computer stopped working. I thought I was up to date!

I will report back next time I get a BSOD. Thank you!


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, I played through Crysis on max settings to gather up BSOD info since I usually get them while playing games. I got a few over the 10 hours it took me to play through the game. I've attached the latest report.

Thanks!


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Got another BSOD the other day, another "video scheduler" one. I've never seen these types before. 

I've attached a new report.

Thanks!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Charles, I've asked for help on this one, one of us will get back to you soon.

Did you notice any kind of pattern in what happened immediately before any of the crashes?


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Not at all. The first report on this page is just from playing Crysis. Nothing specific was going on in the game when the BSODs occurred. The second report on this page happened while watching Netflix.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Two more BSODs yesterday. The first one was while watching an offline video, and the second was while watching a YouTube video. I've attached an updated report.

Thanks!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello 

satrow asked me to take a look at your dumps a few days ago, but I had to read up and get some info regarding 119 TDR's and such. Regardless, let's get down to business. First of all, there's very likely a video or software related issue going on here somewhere... whether it's the drivers or the video card itself, let's get that stated first.

For example, from a crash dump dated from July 29th, it's a 119: VIDEO_SCHEDULER_INTERNAL_ERROR bugcheck faulting dxgmms1.sys. To just give you an idea and understanding of what's going on, I will explain why DirectX is the fault and not the drivers.. but first, let's take a look at the stack trace:


```
fffff800`00ba2988 fffff880`01ded22f : 00000000`00000119 00000000`07000000 fffffa80`0bb28010 fffffa80`0e33b640 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00ba2990 fffff880`04db8318 : fffffa80`0e5afb50 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0e33b6a0 : watchdog!WdLogEvent5+0x11b
fffff800`00ba29e0 fffff880`04db837a : fffffa80`0000378e fffffa80`0e33b6a0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0bb28010 : dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckConditionDeviceCommand+0x8c
fffff800`00ba2a10 fffff880`04db4360 : fffffa80`0f16d660 fffffa80`0e33b640 fffffa80`0bb80000 fffffa80`0bb80000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckPendingDeviceCommand+0x3e
fffff800`00ba2a50 fffff880`04db37da : fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessCompletedQueuePacketInternal+0x438
fffff800`00ba2b10 fffff880`04db2e00 : fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`0bb28010 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03235000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessDpcCompletedPacket+0x3b6
fffff800`00ba2bb0 fffff880`04db2c4c : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0bb28010 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpcWorker+0x198
fffff800`00ba2c00 fffff880`04cb91cf : fffffa80`0ab70040 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000022 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpc+0x94
fffff800`00ba2c50 fffff880`0f4d97f0 : fffffa80`0af08000 fffffa80`0af08000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : [I][U][B]dxgkrnl!DxgNotifyDpcCB[/B][/U][/I]+0x77
fffff800`00ba2c80 fffffa80`0af08000 : fffffa80`0af08000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0f4d9783 : nvlddmkm+0xd97f0
fffff800`00ba2c88 fffffa80`0af08000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0f4d9783 fffffa80`0af08000 : 0xfffffa80`0af08000
fffff800`00ba2c90 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0f4d9783 fffffa80`0af08000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0af08000
```
As you can see, I have bolded, underlined and italicized the important thing to look at here, which is dxgkrnl!DxgNotifyDpcCB.

Interrupts / Interrupt Service Routines to handle device I/O need to be done quickly or they run the risk of holding up the system due to the high IRQL. A simple and quick definition of IRQL is: An interrupt request level (IRQL) defines the hardware priority at which a processor operates at any given time.

If you'd like to further read into it, you can check this article: What is IRQL? - A Hole In My Head - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

Due to the system running the risk of being held up, the interrupt is designed to create what is called a DPC (Deferred Procedure Call), which puts off the responsibility of handling the I/O till later. Just for a short reference, we can see Dpc in the stack trace as mentioned earlier: (dxgkrnl!DxgNotify_*Dpc*_CB).

Now, once the DPC itself is in the next DPC queue, it will then do the servicing of the I/O device. The interrupt is there to notify the system to prepare for the I/O, but the DPC is doing all the work.

Essentially, the interrupt has already done all of its work, and now the DPC must do its work (the I/O), which DirectX is involved in (and that is why you see DirectX as the fault in the crash dump).

So, with that said... we have a few things to do and try here:

1. Check nVidia's website and ensure you're on the latest drivers - Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers

If you are already on the latest drivers, I recommend rolling back a version or so to be sure the latest drivers are not the issue. I do not recommend beta drivers unless they are a last resort in troubleshooting situations.

2. Ensure that DirectX is fully functional and up to date: How to download and install DirectX

3. Update your BIOS. You're currently on version 1502, the latest is 3207. That should offer a great amount of fixes and overall stability: 

ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P8P67 PRO

*Ensure that I have linked the correct board before downloading!

*There's also 1000007E bugcheck(s) with the fault as nvlddmkm.sys as well, so we likely are dealing with a driver issue here at first glance.

Ultimately, in almost all cases, it's usually never a hardware issue, or it'd be a 116 bugcheck rather than a 119. Instead, it's usually software (video card drivers). However, it's always a small possibility. The power supply is usually the #1 concern in 119's if hardware is even a question.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello! First off, thank you for the help and information. I just wanted to make a quick post so you guys didn't think I completely disappeared. I've been doing a lot of traveling and haven't been home to use the computer. I did manage to upgrade my BIOS version before I left and got two BSODs afterward, but I have yet to roll back my nVidia drivers. When I get home near the end of the month I will post the logs of the BSODs and will get back to testing games to gather up more information.

Thank you!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the update Charles, there's no rush on our side :thumb:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Indeed, thank you for the update! I looked forward to continuing this analysis 

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, I'm back home and able to focus on getting this fixed!

Attached is the latest report, with three new BSODs from last time. The first two are from updating to the latest BIOS while remaining on the (then) current drivers. The last BSOD is after updating to the latest video drivers for my GTX 570, 306.23. It occurred right after closing a YouTube video. Let me know if I should still try rolling back to a previous version.

The DirectX Diagnostic Tool says I am on DirectX 11 and lists "No Problems Found" under every tab. I seem to have gotten a lot of BSODs related to DirectX, but I don't know what to do about it since it can (seemingly) only be updated with Windows Update.

Thank you!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Charles, the earlier dumps showed graphics subsystem crashes, the most recent dump is not so easy to pin down (for me).

Given that you'd updated the graphics drivers before that and that you were exiting a Youtube video, I'd need to ensure *Flash* is updated, versions through July/August were problematic for many users.

Ensure Windows is fully updated too.

I'd stay with the latest graphics drivers until we see dumps that indicate otherwise.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

I am on Adobe Flash version 11.3.31.232, which is the latest for Chrome.

I am on Windows 7 64-bit version 6.1 (Build 7601: Service Pack 1), which is the latest version of Windows.

I'll play some games on Steam to gather up more BSODs. Thanks!


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, I started playing Sleeping Dogs last night, and a couple of hours into it I got a BSOD (one of the 119 ones). I've attached the latest report. Thank you!


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been playing Sleeping Dogs for the past few days and have gotten nearly 15 BSODs. One of those happened while the computer was restarting after getting a BSOD from playing the game, but the rest are all from actually playing the game.

I've attached the latest report. Thank you!


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Yesterday was the first day I've gotten a BSOD since I last posted. This is probably due to me not playing any games since then. I've attached the latest report. 

Also, I'm not sure if it's important, but after running the JCGriff file my computer started typing a bunch of 0's into any text field that was active. I tried unplugging my keyboard but that didn't work, so I had to restart my computer before running Perfmon.

Thank you!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Charles, the common denominator for all the recent dumps seems to be a bad device driver; I suspect 2x ASUS drivers, AsUpIO.sys - ASUS hardware monitoring software related and AsIO.sys - Asus PCProbe Utility. I don't see either listed in your Programs, you may need to update before you can uninstall them (if that makes any sense): ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P8P67 PRO < look under Utilities first (note that I doubt if any of these are really needed and that some have been known to cause BSOD's)

I also see that your motherboards has several recent BIOS updates where 'system stabilty' is mentioned, note that there seems to be several versions (Rev.1x-3x) of the 'board, check that you select the correct downloads for your 'board.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

I double-checked and am using the correct (and latest) BIOS update for my motherboard (Rev 3.0).

I also couldn't find anything regarding those ASUS drivers on my computer, and I don't see anything about them specifically under the "Utilities" section. I downloaded ASUS PC Diagnostics V1.12 for Windows XP/Vista/7 32bit & 64bit and then uninstalled it, though. 

I will play more Sleeping Dogs and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Let's see if Driver Verifier will point out the bad driver, read and follow the info very carefully so you can bail out easily if it causes a problem: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello! So I ran Driver Verifier for about a week and didn't get any BSODs. During that time, I only played Sleeping Dogs for a few hours, but Verifier seemed to make the game run slower (or maybe it was something else) so I turned it off. A couple of hours later while playing the game I got the last BSOD listed. This BSOD happened after I had updated to the latest Nvidia driver, 306.97.

Should I turn Driver Verifier back on and just let it keep running until I get a BSOD, or would I have gotten one after nearly a week of it being on?

Thank you!


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Got another BSOD. This one happened when transferring music to my iPhone and closing out a YouTube video. I haven't played any games since my last post. 

Thanks!


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Forgot to mention that the report will show I'm using older graphics drivers since my video editing program doesn't work with the newest ones.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Recommendations:*


```
ASInsHelp	ROOT\LEGACY_ASINSHELP\0000	This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed.
```
Make sure all drivers are installed from your motherboard support site. 


I also still see some ASUS utilities installed on the system. Please remove those to test. They can sometimes cause conflicts due to their interface with the hardware.

I see some NVIDIA and DirectX related crashes. 

*Software Steps to Fix Display Card and DirectX Problems*

DirectX comes installed with Windows, so this may indicate Windows corruption. It may also be that you have corrupted drivers or a graphics card hardware problem.


*If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*


Run a system file check to check Windows for corruption: 
Click *Start Menu*
Click *All Programs*
Click *Accessories*
Right click *Command Prompt*
Click *Run as administrator*
Type

```
sfc /scannow
```
 and press *Enter*
Once it is complete, make note of the message. If it says *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and post back
If the message *does not say* *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and do steps 1-6 again.
You may need to do steps 1-6 *up to three times* with a restart in between each run to resolve all corrupted files. 
If you still have corrupted files after a fourth run, post back here with the following:
Click *Start Menu*
Click *Computer*
Open your *C: drive*
Open *Windows*
Open *Logs*
Open *CBS*
Copy and paste CBS.log or CBS (it may not have the log extension) to a location you will remember.
Compress (zip) the CBS file and attach the .zip file to your next post.




Follow the steps for Diagnosing basic problems with DirectX. To re-install your display card drivers as outlined in the DirectX link, use the following steps.


Download the drivers you want for your display card(s)
Click Start Menu
Click Control Panel
Click Uninstall a program
For NVIDIA:
Uninstall the NVIDIA Graphics Driver (this should uninstall all NVIDIA software and drivers)
Restart your computer
Make sure NVIDIA 3D Vision Driver, NVIDIA 3D Vision Video Player, NVIDIA HD Audio Driver, and NVIDIA PhysX System Software are not still listed under Uninstall a program through Control Panel
If any remain of the above, uninstall one at a time
If asked to restart after uninstalling any of the above, do so, and continue uninstalling any remaining NVIDIA items until all are removed

Restart your computer after uninstalling drivers for all display cards
Install the driver you selected for the display cards once Windows starts

Remember to try multiple versions of the graphics drivers, download them fresh, and install the freshly downloaded drivers.​

I also recommend you update/replace/remove the following drivers: 

*AsUpIO.sys Sun Jul 5 20:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)*
ASUS hardware monitoring software related
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AsUpIO.sys*

*xusb21.sys Thu Aug 13 16:10:17 2009 (4A848F49)*
XBox USB wireless controller [br] BSOD issues in Win7 with 2009 driver (found in mid-2012)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*xusb21.sys*

*nusb3hub.sys Wed Apr 13 03:30:50 2011 (4DA56D4A)*
NEC Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver (previous BSOD issues)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nusb3hub.sys*

*nusb3xhc.sys Wed Apr 13 03:30:53 2011 (4DA56D4D)*
NEC Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver (previous BSOD issues)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nusb3xhc.sys*


To update drivers, make sure to download the drivers from the manufacturer and not using 3rd party programs. Your drivers should be found from your motherboard support site (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) or your vendor support site (Dell, HP, Toshiba, Sony, etc.) first. If you have devices you bought yourself, the drivers for those devices need to be downloaded from the manufacturer support site for those devices. If you need help, let us know.

To remove drivers, do so by uninstalling the device or software associated with the driver. Devices can be uninstalled through device manager, and then the device itself should be physically removed from the system if possible.​

*3rd Party Drivers:**The following is for information purposes only.* My recommendations were given above. The drivers that follow belong to software or devices that were not developed by Microsoft. *Any drivers in red should be updated/replaced/removed.* You can find links to the driver information and where to update the drivers in the section after the code box:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Wed Oct 31 13:43:21.741 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
[COLOR=RED][B]AsUpIO.sys                  Sun Jul  5 20:21:38 2009 (4A515FB2)[/B][/COLOR]
intelppm.sys                Mon Jul 13 17:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
AsIO.sys                    Mon Aug  3 01:03:16 2009 (4A768BB4)
amdxata.sys                 Fri Mar 19 10:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
btath_rcp.sys               Thu Jun 24 00:17:21 2010 (4C22F871)
btath_flt.sys               Thu Jun 24 00:17:38 2010 (4C22F882)
btath_bus.sys               Thu Jun 24 00:17:43 2010 (4C22F887)
btath_hcrp.sys              Tue Jun 29 03:30:43 2010 (4C29BD43)
btath_lwflt.sys             Mon Sep 13 02:26:54 2010 (4C8DE04E)
btath_a2dp.sys              Thu Sep 16 05:34:42 2010 (4C9200D2)
btfilter.sys                Fri Oct 22 00:40:47 2010 (4CC131EF)
[COLOR=RED][B]nusb3hub.sys                Wed Apr 13 03:30:50 2011 (4DA56D4A)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]nusb3xhc.sys                Wed Apr 13 03:30:53 2011 (4DA56D4D)[/B][/COLOR]
jraid.sys                   Thu May 19 01:55:18 2011 (4DD4CCE6)
iaStor.sys                  Fri May 20 10:52:24 2011 (4DD69C48)
nvBridge.kmd                Fri May 20 21:58:23 2011 (4DD7385F)
HECIx64.sys                 Wed Nov  9 17:52:25 2011 (4EBB2049)
lvrs64.sys                  Wed Dec 14 22:13:30 2011 (4EE981FA)
lvuvc64.sys                 Wed Dec 14 22:14:00 2011 (4EE98218)
e1c62x64.sys                Thu Mar 15 21:57:28 2012 (4F62BA28)
nvhda64v.sys                Wed Apr 18 11:07:54 2012 (4F8EF4EA)
GEARAspiWDM.sys             Thu May  3 13:56:17 2012 (4FA2E2E1)
nvlddmkm.sys                Tue May 15 01:35:36 2012 (4FB20748)
RTKVHD64.sys                Tue Jun 19 02:50:56 2012 (4FE03D70)
usbaapl64.sys               Fri Jun 22 00:01:11 2012 (4FE40A27)
MpFilter.sys                Thu Aug 23 17:03:14 2012 (5036B6B2)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Oct 27 16:36:23.568 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
[COLOR=RED][B]xusb21.sys                  Thu Aug 13 16:10:17 2009 (4A848F49)[/B][/COLOR]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct 21 22:11:52.217 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
nvhda64v.sys                Tue Jul  3 09:25:04 2012 (4FF30ED0)
nvlddmkm.sys                Tue Oct  2 12:21:13 2012 (506B3099)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct  7 20:40:56.569 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
nvlddmkm.sys                Thu Aug 30 09:50:16 2012 (503F8BB8)
[/font]
```
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AsUpIO.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*intelppm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AsIO.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amdxata.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*btath_rcp.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*btath_flt.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*btath_bus.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*btath_hcrp.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*btath_lwflt.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*btath_a2dp.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*btfilter.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nusb3hub.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nusb3xhc.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*jraid.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*iaStor.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvBridge.kmd*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*HECIx64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*lvrs64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*lvuvc64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*e1c62x64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvhda64v.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*GEARAspiWDM.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvlddmkm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RTKVHD64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*usbaapl64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*MpFilter.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*xusb21.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvhda64v.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvlddmkm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvlddmkm.sys*
​

*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Wed Oct 31 13:43:21.741 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Documents and Settings\writh ziden\My Documents\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\11.1.12 Report\103112-30295-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 7:18:30.974[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 18, {fffffa800677a570, fffffa800cedd1c0, 1, 80}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+48d4a )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]REFERENCE_BY_POINTER (18)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa800677a570, Object type of the object whose reference count is being lowered
Arg2: fffffa800cedd1c0, Object whose reference count is being lowered
Arg3: 0000000000000001, Reserved
Arg4: 0000000000000080, Reserved
	The reference count of an object is illegal for the current state of the object.
	Each time a driver uses a pointer to an object the driver calls a kernel routine
	to increment the reference count of the object. When the driver is done with the
	pointer the driver calls another kernel routine to decrement the reference count.
	Drivers must match calls to the increment and decrement routines. This bugcheck
	can occur because an object's reference count goes to zero while there are still
	open handles to the object, in which case the fourth parameter indicates the number
	of opened handles. It may also occur when the object?s reference count drops below zero
	whether or not there are open handles to the object, and in that case the fourth parameter
	contains the actual value of the pointer references count.
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x18
PROCESS_NAME: [B]chrome.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x18_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+48d4a[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Oct 27 16:36:23.568 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Documents and Settings\writh ziden\My Documents\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\11.1.12 Report\102712-16645-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]1 days 10:38:17.412[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck D1, {fffffa802c35b948, 6, 0, fffff88005f3b096}[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by :[B]nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+133096 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa802c35b948, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000006, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88005f3b096, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME: [B]Steam.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xD1_nvlddmkm+133096[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct 21 22:11:52.217 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Documents and Settings\writh ziden\My Documents\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\11.1.12 Report\102212-14320-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:04:54.060[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88004820ffb, fffff88003c63558, fffff88003c62db0}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+ab )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88004820ffb, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff88003c63558, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff88003c62db0, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+ab[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct  7 20:40:56.569 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Documents and Settings\writh ziden\My Documents\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\11.1.12 Report\100812-18642-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:00:15.600[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 100000B8, {fffff8000221bcc0, fffffa800bdf1600, 0, 0}[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xusb21.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xusb21.sys
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]ATTEMPTED_SWITCH_FROM_DPC (b8)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffff8000221bcc0, Original thread which is the cause of the failure
Arg2: fffffa800bdf1600, New thread
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Stack address of the original thread
Arg4: 0000000000000000
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xB8
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT_LARGE[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct  7 19:02:02.981 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Documents and Settings\writh ziden\My Documents\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\11.1.12 Report\100712-16738-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:17:40.214[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 50, {fffff800000100d7, 0, fffff800032c09e3, 0}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!RtlDispatchException+1f3 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffff800000100d7, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff800032c09e3, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME: [B]dwm.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x50_nt!RtlDispatchException+1f3[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct  7 18:42:52.779 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Documents and Settings\writh ziden\My Documents\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\11.1.12 Report\100712-19188-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:56:59.622[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff8800315cffb, fffff88004043558, fffff88004042db0}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+ab )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff8800315cffb, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff88004043558, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff88004042db0, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+ab[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct  7 16:42:41.851 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Documents and Settings\writh ziden\My Documents\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\11.1.12 Report\100712-18454-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:16:28.084[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck D1, {fffff87f88620448, 2, 1, fffff8800464f911}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]afd.sys ( afd!AFDETW_TRACERECVDATAGRAM+21 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffff87f88620448, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8800464f911, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME: [B]PnkBstrA.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xD1_afd!AFDETW_TRACERECVDATAGRAM+21[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!

I made sure all the latest drivers are installed for my ASUS P8P67 PRO from their site.

There aren't any ASUS programs listed. I've tried installing them again and removing them before, but it doesn't seem to have done anything.

I am not overclocking.

Did the system scan and got the "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations." message.

Nothing wrong shown with DirectX using dxdiag.

I tried following your steps for the Nvidia drivers, but Windows Update automatically installed the latest stuff for me after initially restarting my computer. There's an option to skip this installation in the future. Does it matter? Nvidia's graphics drivers don't show up under my Program list anymore (since Windows automatically installed it for me), so I'm not sure how I would go about uninstalling them now.

AsUpIO.sys - There's nothing listed on my computer from Asus, so I don't know how to remove anything from them.


xusb21.sys - I updated my Wireless Xbox 360 controller drivers.

nusb3hub.sys and nusb3xhc.sys - NEC Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver. I'm on the latest update for these. They seem to cause a lot of issues for people. I don't currently use my USB 3.0 for anything (and never have), so I will disable them for now via Device Manager.


Something I thought was interesting was that I didn't get any BSODs while playing through the entirety of Hotline Miami on Steam. I most likely would have during a graphics-intensive game like Sleeping Dogs.


Attached is the latest report. The November 22nd BSOD happened while playing a Flash game. The last BSOD on there happened while watching a YouTube video. All of the stuff done above is after any BSODs I've had. I'll report back when I get another one.

Thank you!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

We will have to see if anything more is needed with the display card drivers. The latest crash still pointed to those as the likely cause, but since you say that was before you made any changes, it is difficult to determine whether the Windows re-install of the drivers fixed the problem. Sometimes a re-install of the latest drivers is all that is needed; the original version of the drivers you had earlier yesterday may have been corrupted and the Windows re-install would have fixed that.

Let us know how the system responds over the next few days. Best wishes it is more stable now.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, that didn't take long! I played Sleeping Dogs last night to test everything out and got a BSOD about 20 minutes into it. When I woke up I had another BSOD (one I've never seen before). I've attached the latest report. Thanks!


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Got a couple of more BSODs this morning while trying to play a different game (Tiny and Big). I couldn't get more than 10-20 minutes into the game before it crashed. 

I've attached the latest report. Thanks!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

One crash points to a USB related issue. Remove all USB devices except mouse/keyboard if you have those connected via USB. Proceed with General USB Troubleshooting Steps and see if the system is stable afterward. Replace USB devices one at a time until crashes start again to determine what USB device may be causing conflicts.


```
**************************Wed Nov 28 09:15:05.396 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [D:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\11.28.2012 Report 2\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\112812-24882-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:16:00.629[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck FE, {6, fffffa800abbe19f, 4f444648, 0}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]usbehci.sys ( usbehci!EHCI_sMode_PollEndpointSlot+df )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER (fe)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000006, USBBUGCODE_BAD_SIGNATURE An Internal data structure (object)
	has been corrupted.
Arg2: fffffa800abbe19f, Object address
Arg3: 000000004f444648, Signature that was expected
Arg4: 0000000000000000
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFE
PROCESS_NAME: [B]tinyandbig.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xFE_usbehci!EHCI_sMode_PollEndpointSlot+df[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
```


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

I followed everything on the USB troubleshooting page. I got a BSOD while playing Tiny and Big afterward, though it wasn't related to the USB. All I have plugged in right now are a mouse & keyboard, and an Xbox 360 controller. 

I was on graphics driver 301 while video editing, but when I shutdown my computer to do the USB stuff, Windows upgraded me to the latest version again.

I've attached the latest report. I've also attached what the screen showed after restarting my computer and plugging in only my mouse & keyboard. Thanks!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Latest crash points to the display card again. I still see the XBox controller drivers loaded on the system in the latest crash. I would recommend doing the USB steps again and this time *do not* plug in your XBox controller. There is a reason that the XBox controller description contains that it is a known cause of BSODs. 



> *xusb21.sys Thu Aug 13 16:10:17 2009 (4A848F49)
> *XBox USB wireless controller [br] BSOD issues in Win7 with 2009 driver (found in mid-2012)
> http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*xusb21.sys*



If you still get blue screens with the XBox controller and its drivers removed, start doing some hardware tests. For the hard disk drive tests, run them overnight; you have a large hard disk drive, so it will take probably 10-14 hours for the tests to finish (possibly even more time than that depending on if errors are found):


> *NOTE:*
> *If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*



Run FurMark to test the display card for artifacts and temperature issues.


Run Display card memory tests to check the display card for memory problems.


Run Disk Check with both boxes checked for all HDDs. Post back your logs for the checks after finding them using Event Viewer. In Event Viewer, expand *Windows Logs*, click *Application* to let it load, right click *Application* and click *Find...*. Search for *chkdsk* or *wininit* to find the logs.
For any drives that do not give the message: 
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems​run disk check again as above. In other words, if it says: 
Windows has made corrections to the file system​after running the disk check, run the disk check again.


Run all Basic tests with SeaTools: S.M.A.R.T. Check, Short Drive Self Test, Drive Information, Short Generic, and Long Generic. Run the tests for all HDDs. SeaTools for Windows

SeaTools for DOS​

Run Memtest86+ for at least 7-10 passes. It may take up to 22 passes to find problems. Make sure to run it once after the system has been on for a few hours and is warm, and then also run it again when the system has been off for a few hours and is cold.


Run Prime95 to test your CPU, RAM modules, and general hardware.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

I redid the USB troubleshooting tips. I had a wired 360 controller plugged in before when I got the display driver BSOD, not the wireless one I usually use (not sure if that makes a difference).

I played through the last two-thirds of Tiny and Big with a mouse & keyboard with no issues. They are the only things that are plugged in. I then played Sleeping Dogs for about an hour. Since I prefer to play it with a controller, I decided to just leave the game running to see if anything would happen. When I came back, I had the attached image on my screen. I was playing the game via Big Picture mode on Steam.

Should I just leave Sleeping Dogs running constantly until I get another BSOD? I don't have any other games at the moment that I'd want to play without a controller. I can leave the game running fullscreen while I do something else.

Thank you!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, let the game run full screen while you do something else. Try that for a few days. If no blue screens occur, do the same with Verifier Enabled and see if Verifier flags anything this time; I know it didn't last time, but maybe we'll get (un)lucky.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, I ran Sleeping Dogs today. About 5 to 10 minutes into it I got the latest blue screen in the attached report. I haven't attached any controllers to my computer yet. I'll follow all the steps you listed before and will report back with the results. It'll probably take a few days to do everything. Thank you!


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

video drivers show up again.
is it possible that the game is having problems with the video drivers?


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.9200.16384 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Downloads\other minidumps\ratliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\120512-13540-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: srv*f:\symbols\websymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03266000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`034aa670
Debug session time: Wed Dec  5 16:38:29.907 2012 (UTC - 6:00)
System Uptime: 2 days 5:33:25.750
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffffa8422d427d8, 2, 1, fffff88003168d5c}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpcWorker+f4 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa8422d427d8, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88003168d5c, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80003514100
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800035141c0
 fffffa8422d427d8 Nonpaged pool

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpcWorker+f4
fffff880`03168d5c f04a0fb194e5a0050000 lock cmpxchg qword ptr [rbp+r12*8+5A0h],rdx

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  HKShip.exe

TAG_NOT_DEFINED_c000000f:  FFFFF80000BA2FB0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff80000ba2a50 -- (.trap 0xfffff80000ba2a50)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffffa800acb1680 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88003168d5c rsp=fffff80000ba2be0 rbp=fffffa800acb0000
 r8=fffffa800acb1690  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffa800acaa7d0
r11=0000000000000003 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpcWorker+0xf4:
fffff880`03168d5c f04a0fb194e5a0050000 lock cmpxchg qword ptr [rbp+r12*8+5A0h],rdx ss:fffffa80`0acb05a0=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800032e4569 to fffff800032e4fc0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00ba2908 fffff800`032e4569 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa84`22d427d8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00ba2910 fffff800`032e31e0 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0acaa7a8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`00ba2a50 fffff880`03168d5c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`000002c8 fffff800`00ba2c50 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff800`00ba2be0 fffff880`03168c4c : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0acaa010 fffff800`00ba2d30 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpcWorker+0xf4
fffff800`00ba2c30 fffff880`0306f1cf : fffffa80`09db9040 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpc+0x94
fffff800`00ba2c80 fffff880`0f50886f : fffffa80`09fab000 fffffa80`09fab000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09fab0c8 : dxgkrnl!DxgNotifyDpcCB+0x77
fffff800`00ba2cb0 fffffa80`09fab000 : fffffa80`09fab000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09fab0c8 fffff880`0f508806 : nvlddmkm+0xbd86f
fffff800`00ba2cb8 fffffa80`09fab000 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09fab0c8 fffff880`0f508806 fffffa80`09fab000 : 0xfffffa80`09fab000
fffff800`00ba2cc0 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`09fab0c8 fffff880`0f508806 fffffa80`09fab000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`09fab000


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpcWorker+f4
fffff880`03168d5c f04a0fb194e5a0050000 lock cmpxchg qword ptr [rbp+r12*8+5A0h],rdx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpcWorker+f4

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgmms1

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgmms1.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce799c1

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpcWorker+f4

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpcWorker+f4

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, I went through everything you listed, though I had some problems with a couple of things.

FurMark - I ran this for 20 minutes with no issues. I've attached a screen of the results.

MemtestG80 - I used this for the display card memory tests. Though I was able to run the program on default settings (where it goes through 128 MB 50 times), I was unable to make any changes to have it go through more memory. The documentation said to use cmd to do so, but whenever I typed in MemtestG80 as they suggested, cmd said no such thing was found. I ran it from the application instead, where I was unable to do anything other than the default settings.

chkdsk - Windows found no problems.

SeaTools - Passed all Basic tests.

Memtest86+ - I can't seem to get this to work properly. I put Auto-installer for USB Key (Win 9x/2k/xp/7) on a USB stick and booted from it, but instead of it running the program properly, I get the attached screen. It doesn't seem to be running. I tried formatting the drive again and reinstalling it, but I got the same screen. There is a blinking cursor under where it says L3 (it got cut off in the image).

Prime95 - A few minutes into running the Small FFT option, my CPU temperature reached 75 C, which according to the source in the attached image is too high, so I stopped it. Let me know if I should run it again. I didn't continue with the other tests.

Thanks!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

CharlesARatliff said:


> OK, I went through everything you listed, though I had some problems with a couple of things.
> 
> FurMark - I ran this for 20 minutes with no issues. I've attached a screen of the results.
> 
> ...


You ran Memtest86 instead of Memtest86+. Obtain Memtest86+ 4.20 from here: Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

Your i5 temperature is high; did you apply the thermal paste and provide it with a good heatsink and fan? Thermal Paste and How To Use It | techPowerUp


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

75c is pretty high, but considering you were running prime, i'm not astonished. the tjmax of the i5-2500k is about 100c, but I wouldn't run it over 80c for too long.
gpu should stay below ~70c
try opening it up, and sucking up any dust with a vacuum cleaner hose, especially any and all dust in the cpu heatsink (it helps to take the *fan* off and suck up all the dust, just make sure to put the fan back on, it just snaps in). I do it that way on my mom's desktop, which has stock heatsink on an i7.


personally, when I ran prime on my laptop, my i5 got to 85c, then I stopped it, but laptops almost always run alot hotter than desktops.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Hmm, the installer says it is Memtest86+ (I got it from that link). I downloaded another version of the installer and will try again.

For the CPU, I used whatever came with it. It's the first and only computer I've ever built. I used this video to build it. (The video was actually done in March 2011 on their site, and uploaded to YouTube this March.)

I can't recall if I applied thermal paste specifically or not (this was nearly two years ago). What should my next step in regards to the CPU be? Should I go ahead and open it up?

My case is a Fractal Define R3, which comes with two fans on its own, too (not sure how much that matters).

I'll clear out any dust when I do so, as well.


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

the intel stock coolers come with thermal paste pre-applied, which, while not great, serves it's purpose well enough at stock clock speeds. keep in mind that once you take the heatsink off, you will need to clean off both the cpu, and the heatsink base with 90% isopropyl alcohol, then re-apply new paste.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

When cleaning the paste, make sure to do so with a lint-free cloth, i.e. a coffee filter or electronics focused cloth. Also, do not use too much liquid; a very slightly damp cloth is all that is needed. Too much liquid and/or lint can cause other problems to manifest.

Make sure when doing any hardware cleaning or swapping that you use the correct procedures to protect your PC from static damage. 


*Dust Removal:*
To remove dust, follow the subsequent general procedure. If you have a desktop bought from Dell, HP, Sony, Lenovo, etc. make sure removing the desktop casing will not void your warranty first. Call the company if you are still under warranty and ask if it is okay to remove the casing and blow dust out. The procedure described is fine for laptops; just make sure no stickers are on panels saying if you remove the panel it will void the warranty. 

Shut down and turn off your computer.
Unplug all power supplies to the computer (AC Power then battery for laptops, AC power for desktops)
Hold down the power button for 30 seconds to close the circuit and ensure all power drains from components.
Remove the casing for a desktop, or remove any screwed on panels and disc drives for laptops.
Blow out the dust inside by using a can of compressed air or a low pressure compressor. You will want to put the computer on a desk or table so you can maintain the can in an upright position if using a can of air. Blow into all crevices on the motherboard, heat sinks, cards, modules, etc. for a desktop. Blow into vents, opened panels, disc drive areas, USB ports, and the keyboard if it is a laptop. You may also want to blow inside the disc drive by replacing the drive to the laptop, starting the computer, opening the drive, and then turning off the computer and removing all power as described above including the 30 second power button step. For a desktop, you may also want to blow inside the disc drive by starting the computer, opening the drive, and then turning off the computer and removing all power as described above including the 30 second power button step.
Replace casing for the desktop. Replace panels and disc drive (if you have not already done so) for the laptop.
Plug power supplies in. AC adapter for the desktop. Battery and then AC Adapter for the laptop.
Start the computer and see if performance is better.



*Easier Laptop steps:*


Get a can of compressed air...
Shut down and turn off your system...
Unplug the system from any docking stations...
Remove the AC Adapter and then remove the battery...
Hold down the power button for 30 seconds to ensure all power is drained from the components. This closes the circuit and allows any remaining power to dissipate; it also clears the temporary memory of corruption and resets hardware/software connections. No permanent changes are made to the system doing this step...
Use the can of compressed air to blow into every vent, crevice, keyboard key, USB port, VGA/monitor port, etc...
Replace the battery and then plug in the AC Adapter...
Replace the docking station...
See how the system runs after doing all these steps...



> *WARNING: Never use a vacuum cleaner or hair drier to clean dust out of your system!!*
> 
> *A vacuum cleaner will cause static build-up and damage components due to the discharge. A hair drier can cause components to heat up and possibly break solder joints; it may also cause static buildup on a cooler setting depending on the hair drier.*


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

huh... I understand the hair dryer, but why not the vaccum? 
oh, and another thing charles, never use a full-sized air compressor on a laptop, too high-pressure. on a desktop, turn it down to like 30 psi


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

My previous post has been edited to provide reasons not to use the vacuum or hair drier. 

For further reading: Ask How-To Geek: Why You Should Never Vacuum Your PC


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

never heard that before.... learn something new every day!


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, I ran Memtest86+ twice, one warm and one cold, for 22 passes each with no errors.

What's next? Take out the CPU and clean the old thermal paste off, and then apply new thermal paste? This kind on Amazon seems popular.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

MX-4 looks a better deal currently, no big differences in the performance of the best compounds; recent tests of most of the best compounds here.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I ordered the Arctic Silver a little bit earlier. I did one-day shipping so I should have it in the next couple of days.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

No worries. I think the application method for AS-5 _may_ be a little fussy and it has a cure time of a few days, they're the only 'bad' points about it.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

I applied the Arctic Silver 5 yesterday following the instructions on their site for my CPU. It has a break-in period of 200 hours.

What should I do next?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Just use the machine as normal, Charles. Report back if you hit another problem.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Will do. Thanks!

Just to let you all know: I'll be away from this computer from the 19th until the end of the year. I'll start playing games next year and will report back when I get a BSOD.

Thank you all for your help, and Happy Holidays!


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, back from my trip.

I played Sleeping Dogs for a couple of minutes with a mouse and keyboard and got a BSOD. I've attached the latest report. 

Thank you!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Crashes again point to the display card as the likely culprit. Can you swap your display card for a similar rated card, i.e. borrow one from a friend?

I feel like we are going in circles, and I am really starting to wonder if this is not a hardware issue at this point.


*Device Concerns:* 
```
Not Available	USB\VID_0CF3&PID_3000\6&DF2EE03&0&7	The drivers for this device are not installed.
Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller	PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0194&SUBSYS_84131043&REV_04\4&DDEC341&0&00E1	This device is disabled.
ASInsHelp	ROOT\LEGACY_ASINSHELP\0000	This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed.
Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller	PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0194&SUBSYS_84131043&REV_04\4&108ABD8A&0&00E4	This device is disabled.
```
Were you aware of the above problem devices?​

*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Sun Dec 30 22:47:39.037 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\123112-60278-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:13:59.270[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]hardware ( dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE_UpdatePriorityClass+1f )[/B]
BugCheck [B]3B, {c0000005, fffff88004cd9e7b, fffff8800c367700, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000003B]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff88004cd9e7b, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800c367700, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]HKShip.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_IP_MISALIGNED_dxgkrnl.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Dec 30 18:41:09.237 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\123012-78265-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 3:24:16.470[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by :[B]nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+d3519 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]7F, {8, 80050033, 406f8, fffff88005d6f519}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000007F]UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000008, EXCEPTION_DOUBLE_FAULT
Arg2: 0000000080050033
Arg3: 00000000000406f8
Arg4: fffff88005d6f519
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME: [B]chrome.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7f_8_nvlddmkm+d3519[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Dec 16 00:13:05.880 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\121612-15459-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 3:01:58.153[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by :[B]nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+1b5898 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]D1, {fffff8800a1a1193, e, 1, fffff8800f5ea898}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffff8800a1a1193, memory referenced
Arg2: 000000000000000e, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8800f5ea898, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]HotlineMiami.e[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xD1_nvlddmkm+1b5898[/B]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Dec 15 21:09:02.396 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\121512-14320-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 22:09:30.630[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xusb21.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xusb21.sys
Probably caused by :[B]HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!GetCollectionDesc+4 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001E]KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000000, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x1E_HIDCLASS!GetCollectionDesc+4[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Dec 14 22:58:18.696 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\121512-13322-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:13:15.929[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+487ad )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1E, {ffffffffc0000005, 0, 8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001E]KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000008, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]HKShip.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x1E_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+487ad[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Dec 14 22:43:36.031 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\121512-13353-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:29:58.874[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+b8 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff8801039c008, fffff88003b28558, fffff88003b27db0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff8801039c008, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff88003b28558, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff88003b27db0, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+b8[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Dec 14 22:11:48.446 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\121512-15007-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:00:15.289[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xusb21.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xusb21.sys
Probably caused by :[B]xusb21.sys ( xusb21+9717 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]100000B8, {fffffa800bd41060, fffff80003411cc0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000B8]ATTEMPTED_SWITCH_FROM_DPC (b8)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa800bd41060, Original thread which is the cause of the failure
Arg2: fffff80003411cc0, New thread
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Stack address of the original thread
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xB8
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]svchost.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xB8_xusb21+9717[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Dec 14 21:48:24.513 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\121512-13962-01.dmp]
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\121412-14913-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:52:16.746[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!memcpy+132 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]D1, {fffff80000ba9000, 6, 0, fffff88003120542}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffff80000ba9000, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000006, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88003120542, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xD1_dxgmms1!memcpy+132[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Dec 14 20:54:25.993 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\121412-15880-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 4:52:47.836[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]usbccgp.sys ( usbccgp!UsbcAcquireRemoveLock+bc )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001E]KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000000, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x1E_usbccgp!UsbcAcquireRemoveLock+bc[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Dec 14 15:58:30.667 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\121412-14305-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:39:30.510[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]D1, {0, 2, 8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: 0000000000000000, address which referenced memory
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xD1_CODE_AV_NULL_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Dec 14 15:17:22.122 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\121412-41652-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:07:51.355[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by :[B]nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+3f021 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]D1, {700ab50, 2, 0, fffff8800f4e0021}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 000000000700ab50, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8800f4e0021, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xD1_nvlddmkm+3f021[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Dec 14 13:56:49.391 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\121412-33275-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:37:33.625[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+ab )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88004620ffb, fffff88004f60558, fffff88004f5fdb0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88004620ffb, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff88004f60558, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff88004f5fdb0, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+ab[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Dec 14 13:17:45.610 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\121412-56160-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 2:05:02.454[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by :[B]nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+aec941 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]D1, {0, 2, 1, fffff8800ff1a941}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8800ff1a941, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xD1_nvlddmkm+aec941[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Dec  5 15:38:29.907 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\120512-13540-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]2 days 5:33:25.750[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpcWorker+f4 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]D1, {fffffa8422d427d8, 2, 1, fffff88003168d5c}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa8422d427d8, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88003168d5c, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]HKShip.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xD1_dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpcWorker+f4[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Nov 30 18:49:33.834 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\113012-25833-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:38:24.068[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiSendToExecutionQueue+122 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]D1, {fffffffffffffff1, 2, 0, fffff88004d08616}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffffffffffff1, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88004d08616, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xD1_dxgmms1!VidSchiSendToExecutionQueue+122[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Nov 28 09:57:22.504 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\112812-24195-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:41:09.737[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessCompletedQueuePacketInternal+2ee )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001E]KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000000, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]tinyandbig.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x1E_dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessCompletedQueuePacketInternal+2ee[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Nov 28 09:15:05.396 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\112812-24882-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:16:00.629[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for usbehci.sys
Probably caused by :[B]usbehci.sys ( usbehci+601f )[/B]
BugCheck [B]FE, {6, fffffa800abbe19f, 4f444648, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000FE]BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER (fe)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000006, USBBUGCODE_BAD_SIGNATURE An Internal data structure (object)
	has been corrupted.
Arg2: fffffa800abbe19f, Object address
Arg3: 000000004f444648, Signature that was expected
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFE
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]tinyandbig.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xFE_BAD_SIGNATURE_usbehci+601f[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Nov 28 00:13:42.820 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\112812-34835-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 3:33:03.053[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHD64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHD64.sys
Probably caused by :[B]RTKVHD64.sys ( RTKVHD64+5596 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88005a24596, fffff88004f0d758, fffff88004f0cfb0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88005a24596, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff88004f0d758, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff88004f0cfb0, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_RTKVHD64+5596[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Nov 27 20:38:55.069 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\112712-18033-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:24:47.912[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]D1, {0, 6, 8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000006, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: 0000000000000000, address which referenced memory
PROCESS_NAME: [B]HKShip.exe[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xD1_CODE_AV_NULL_IP_nt!KiPageFault+260[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Nov 27 10:05:56.408 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\112712-14991-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]1 days 11:37:51.251[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!NtWaitForSingleObject+b2 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]3B, {c0000005, fffff80003581fb2, fffff8800bf77090, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000003B]SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80003581fb2, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800bf77090, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]chrome.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x3B_nt!NtWaitForSingleObject+b2[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov 22 10:52:59.260 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\112212-16785-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]3 days 20:18:38.493[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+ab )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88004820ffb, fffff8800394b558, fffff8800394adb0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88004820ffb, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff8800394b558, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff8800394adb0, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+ab[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Oct 31 12:43:21.741 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\103112-30295-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 7:18:30.974[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+48d4a )[/B]
BugCheck [B]18, {fffffa800677a570, fffffa800cedd1c0, 1, 80}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000018]REFERENCE_BY_POINTER (18)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa800677a570, Object type of the object whose reference count is being lowered
Arg2: fffffa800cedd1c0, Object whose reference count is being lowered
Arg3: 0000000000000001, Reserved
Arg4: 0000000000000080, Reserved
	The reference count of an object is illegal for the current state of the object.
	Each time a driver uses a pointer to an object the driver calls a kernel routine
	to increment the reference count of the object. When the driver is done with the
	pointer the driver calls another kernel routine to decrement the reference count.
	Drivers must match calls to the increment and decrement routines. This bugcheck
	can occur because an object's reference count goes to zero while there are still
	open handles to the object, in which case the fourth parameter indicates the number
	of opened handles. It may also occur when the object?s reference count drops below zero
	whether or not there are open handles to the object, and in that case the fourth parameter
	contains the actual value of the pointer references count.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x18
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]chrome.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x18_CORRUPT_REF_COUNT_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+48d4a[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Oct 27 15:36:23.568 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\102712-16645-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]1 days 10:38:17.412[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by :[B]nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+133096 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]D1, {fffffa802c35b948, 6, 0, fffff88005f3b096}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa802c35b948, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000006, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88005f3b096, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]Steam.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xD1_nvlddmkm+133096[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct 21 21:11:52.217 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\102212-14320-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:04:54.060[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+ab )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff88004820ffb, fffff88003c63558, fffff88003c62db0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff88004820ffb, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff88003c63558, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff88003c62db0, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+ab[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct  7 19:40:56.569 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\100812-18642-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:00:15.600[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Wdf01000.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xusb21.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xusb21.sys
Probably caused by :[B]xusb21.sys ( xusb21+9717 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]100000B8, {fffff8000221bcc0, fffffa800bdf1600, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000B8]ATTEMPTED_SWITCH_FROM_DPC (b8)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffff8000221bcc0, Original thread which is the cause of the failure
Arg2: fffffa800bdf1600, New thread
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Stack address of the original thread
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xB8
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xB8_xusb21+9717[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct  7 18:02:02.981 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\100712-16738-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:17:40.214[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!RtlDispatchException+1f3 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]50, {fffff800000100d7, 0, fffff800032c09e3, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000050]PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffff800000100d7, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff800032c09e3, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]dwm.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x50_nt!RtlDispatchException+1f3[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct  7 17:42:52.779 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\100712-19188-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:56:59.622[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+ab )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff8800315cffb, fffff88004043558, fffff88004042db0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff8800315cffb, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff88004043558, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff88004042db0, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x7E_dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForSubmission+ab[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct  7 15:42:41.851 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\100712-18454-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:16:28.084[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for afd.sys
Probably caused by :[B]afd.sys ( afd+2911 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]D1, {fffff87f88620448, 2, 1, fffff8800464f911}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffff87f88620448, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8800464f911, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]PnkBstrA.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0xD1_afd+2911[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3207
  BIOS Release Date             04/13/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't have any way to test another video card except to buy one. Would doing a fresh install of Windows 7 potentially fix the problem?

I would have to open my computer up, but there might be another slot to put the video card into. Should I try that?

Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller was disabled due to previous BSOD issues. I don't use USB 3.0 for anything at the moment anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

You can try a fresh install of Windows 7. I would start with a repair install first, though. That way, you won't lose your programs files. In-Place Upgrade Install (Repair Install) Windows 7 or Windows Vista​Backup and Clean Install Windows 7 or Windows Vista​

As for the video card, putting it in another slot would test to see if it is the motherboard. Start with the Windows In-Place Upgrade Install (Repair Install) first, though, and see if that fixes it before tackling the display card slot changes.

If you do end up having to swap the display card with another or just move it from slot to slot, use the following safety steps.*As you add and remove hardware, follow these steps for ESD safety:*

Shut down and turn off your computer.
Unplug all power supplies to the computer (AC Power then battery for laptops, AC power for desktops)
Hold down the power button for 30 seconds to close the circuit and ensure all power drains from components.
Make sure you are grounded by using proper grounding techniques, i.e. work on an anti-static workbench, anti-static desk, or an anti-static pad. Hold something metallic while touching it to the anti-static surface, or use an anti-static wristband to attach to the anti-static material while working. If you do not have an anti-static workbench, desk, or pad, you can use your computer tower/case by finding a metal hold in it, such as a drive bay. 
Once these steps have been followed, it is safe to remove and replace components within your computer.​


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, I will be performing these steps soon and will report back next week. Not sure if it matters, but I got another BSOD yesterday when away from my computer, one I've never seen before. CACHE_MANAGER is what it was. My computer wasn't doing anything besides downloading a 3 gig video file, but it had finished before the BSOD.

I've attached a new report, just in case.

Thanks!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

The latest crash points to a hard disk related problem. That may mean either your hard disk itself, your RAM, or the hard disk controller on the motherboard are causing problems. While those are the most likely problems, it could still be software/driver related. 

It may also just be that all the crashes have corrupted your hard disk file system. Run a disk check with *Automatically fix file system errors* checked prior to doing a repair/clean install of Windows.Check a drive for errors​

Proceed with the Re-install of Windows and report back whether it helps; start first with the repair install, and then move to the clean install if you still get crashes after the repair install. If crashes still occur with the clean install, we should start looking closer at the hardware as a prime suspect.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

No problems with the disk check. After I back up my computer I will do the repair process for Windows and report back.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Got done with the repair install earlier today. About 10 minutes into Sleeping Dogs I got the following BSOD. After I hear back I will try moving the video card if I can.

The Unknown driver/device thing is Atheros Bluetooth. I didn't bother with it for now since I don't use it.

Thanks!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Crash still points to your display card with a probable cause of hardware. Proceed with moving the card to a different slot.


```
**************************Mon Jan  7 01:22:03.225 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\CharlesARatliff\1.7.2013 Report\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\010713-21949-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:19:41.458[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by :[B]hardware ( nvlddmkm+3e151a )[/B]
BugCheck [B]D1, {fffff280072877b8, 6, 0, fffff88006c1851a}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffff280072877b8, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000006, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88006c1851a, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_IP_MISALIGNED_nvlddmkm.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: [B]3310[/B]
  BIOS Version                  3602
  BIOS Release Date             11/01/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Moved it to a different slot. About 15 minutes into Sleeping Dogs I got the following BSOD.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Crashes continue to implicate the display card. You've tried various drivers, a repair install of Windows, cleaning out other hardware, etc.

I think it is time to contact NVIDIA and see if you can get an RMA for the card if you are still under warranty.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

My card is Asus-branded which has a limited warranty of three years (I bought the card on June 27th, 2011). I have sent in an RMA request. 

I'll update when I have a different card to try. Thanks for your help!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

You're welcome. Best wishes the new card solves your problems. :-}


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

My card came back from Asus today. I'm pretty sure it's the same one. The sticker on the video card packaging says RMA Type: (New) Repair. Not sure what that means exactly.

About 20 minutes into putting it back in, I got the usbport.sys BSOD that you'll see. The only unnecessary things I had plugged in were my printer and my Logitech C920 webcam. I unplugged both and installed the latest update for my webcam. I then ran Sleeping Dogs over night. The game crashed on its own a couple of times, but no blue screens. 

Today I downloaded Open Broadcaster as I wanted to start capturing game footage. After playing the game a little bit and capturing some test footage while messing with the streaming settings, I closed out the game and started watching the videos on my computer to compare their quality. It was then I got the latest BSOD shown, which is the same type that usually comes up when it's my video card. I had a USB pair of headphones plugged in, my Blue Yeti microphone, and a wired Xbox 360 controller with the latest update plugged in at the time of the crash. I am on the latest Nvidia drivers.

It's hard to believe I've had this issue for over a year and half now. I'm running out of options!


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

asus is on crack. it's your card again


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff280072877b8, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000006, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88006c1851a, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS:  fffff280072877b8 Nonpaged pool

CURRENT_IRQL:  6

FAULTING_IP: 
nvlddmkm+3e151a
fffff880`06c1851a f6743e48        div     al,byte ptr [rsi+rdi+48h]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TAG_NOT_DEFINED_c000000f:  FFFFF80000BA2FB0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff80000b9c560 -- (.trap 0xfffff80000b9c560)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffffa800b799b00 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa800b7cd060
rdx=0000000000000036 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88006c1851a rsp=fffff80000b9c6f0 rbp=fffff80000b9c720
 r8=fffff80000b9c778  r9=fffff80000b9c770 r10=fffff880069eb9fc
r11=0000000000000100 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
nvlddmkm+0x3e151a:
fffff880`06c1851a f6743e48        div     al,byte ptr [rsi+rdi+48h] ds:00000000`00000048=??
Resetting default scope

MISALIGNED_IP: 
nvlddmkm+3e151a
fffff880`06c1851a f6743e48        div     al,byte ptr [rsi+rdi+48h]

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800032d2569 to fffff800032d2fc0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9c418 fffff800`032d2569 : 00000000`0000000a fffff280`072877b8 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c420 fffff800`032d11e0 : fffffa80`0b271d58 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00b9c5a0 fffffa80`0b799b00 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`00b9c560 fffff880`06c1851a : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`06a3a407 fffff800`00000000 fffffa80`0b801000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff800`00b9c6f0 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`06a3a407 fffff800`00000000 fffffa80`0b801000 00000000`00000000 : nvlddmkm+0x3e151a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvlddmkm+3e151a
fffff880`06c1851a f6743e48        div     al,byte ptr [rsi+rdi+48h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+3e151a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED_nvlddmkm.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED_nvlddmkm.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Got a couple of BSODs again. Same scenario as before, except I was actually playing Sleeping Dogs and there was no wired 360 controller plugged in. I was playing the game with a mouse and keyboard.

So should I send it back to Asus and tell them to give me a different card this time?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

I would recommend that you contact ASUS to get some information. Speak with ASUS support and find out what they did to fix the problem for the card you sent in.

Tell them you are still having problems.



-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, I have sent an email to Asus support. I will report back when they contact me. Thanks!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

You're welcome! :-} 

Look forward to what you find out from ASUS. 



-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Asus didn't reply to my email, but they sent a new RMA number. I'll be shipping it off tomorrow. Hopefully they'll give me a different card this time!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

You may want to call their support if you have access to their telephone support service. Make sure they replace the card rather than repairing it this time. 

Let us know how things go. Best wishes it gets fixed this time. 



-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

I included a message with the video card for them to replace it as opposed to repairing it. They sent me back the same card again. We'll see if it's fixed this time. If not, I will call them.

If I don't have any problems, I'll come back on the 25th. Thanks!


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

30 minutes into Sleeping Dogs and I got the following BSOD. Is it related to the video card?


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

More BSODs attached.

Is this video card compatible with my setup (listed on the first post)? - EVGA 02G-P4-2663-KR GeForce GTX 660 FTW Signature 2 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card - Newegg.com


Thank you.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

The most recent crash implicates your X-Box USB drivers. 

I see Intel storage drivers, Marvell storage drivers, and JMicron storage drivers installed. Are you using all three types with your drive? Try removing the drivers for the ports you are not using. Refer to your motherboard manual for which ports belong to which company. Also, try plugging the drive into other ports. I usually advise this as a test for SSDs, but it is worth a shot with your HDD to see if there is a conflict here. Open Device Manager

ASUS - - ASUS P8P67 PRO​

Two of the three crashes did have your display card drivers on the stack. Before jumping to the conclusion that you need to replace it, try the storage driver steps above, and see if you can find an update for the X-Box controller drivers. I know you've been down the path with the X-Box, but that driver is known to cause problems on systems. 


In answer to your question about the GTX 660, I see no reason it would cause problems with your system as long as the PSU and motherboard are working properly and your case is large enough to accommodate the slightly larger card. 



-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Learned that I'm only using the Intel storage controller. Disabled Marvell and JMicron. Also uninstalled 360 controller drivers. I will try plugging it into the back of the computer instead of the front and see what happens.

Thanks for the reply! I'll post back later today with more BSOD info (probably).


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Got a BSOD I've never seen before about 25 minutes into Sleeping Dogs (portcls.sys).

Also, after plugging my 360 controller into the back of the computer and restarting, Windows Update had a recommended update for it that was released on January 8th, 2013. Hopefully that will fix any potential issues.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Crash points to your nVidia HDMI Audio Device (nForce chipset driver). Uninstall all NVIDIA devices under *Sound, video and game controllers* in device manager. Make sure to also *Delete the driver software for this device* if asked. Open Device Manager​


-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Done. I'm also no longer using HDMI audio.

Got a couple of more crashes. The "Reference" crash (forgot the exact name), happened immediately after plugging in the 360 controller, which I did after getting the latest update for it from Windows Update. I'm pretty sure one of the other crashes has to do with the video card (playing Sleeping Dogs).

I'll be ordering that other video card tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds good. Three crashes, first was due to the same HDMI Audio driver, but probably before removal. Second crash was inconclusive but points to hardware as a likely cause. Third crash implicated the NVIDIA drivers, so the last two may point to the NVIDIA card as the culprit. We'll see what happens with the new card. Best wishes!


-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

The video card will arrive tomorrow afternoon. If everything goes well, I'll post again at the end of the month. Thank you!


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Got a BSOD on my new video card while playing Sleeping Dogs. It's the latest one in the report; the earlier ones are from the old video card.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Aaaand another one.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

I am unable to analyze the reports at present, but I would advise starting to strip down the system and run only with what is necessary. Remember to follow safe anti-static procedures when working on the inside of the system. Avoid Static Damage to Your PC | PCWorld​
Leave only one piece of RAM, one hard drive, remove the CD/DVD drive from the system, use onboard graphics if you have it, remove all PCI cards including USB (unless you need it for keyboard/mouse use), remove wireless PCI adapters, remove network PCI adapters, etc. and run with the onboard Ethernet for internet. You should have: Your CPU and heatsink/fan, your motherboard, one RAM module, one hard drive, your mouse, your keyboard, and your monitor as the only peripherals. If you still crash, try replacing the one RAM module with one of the modules you removed. 


Sorry, I cannot at the moment look at all your reports to gather hardware installed and give more specific instructions. My computer is bogged down running my PhD research experiments for the weekend, so I do not have any logical cores available to run a virtual Windows machine and open your reports. Post back and let me know if you'd like me to look further at your reports and provide more specific troubleshooting this evening in Windows, and I'll free up a core for it at that time. 



-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

No, it's OK. Thank you.

I'll try my best to do all that. The only reason I was able to build this computer is because I had a video of someone putting together the exact parts. I'll try my best to figure it out.

I don't believe I have onboard video, which means I'll have to use my video card, I think.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

If you have to use the video card, that's fine. I think we've ruled it out as a likely candidate for the crashes at this point since you've crashed with two different cards. The most likely candidates are PSU or memory at this point. Further down the list would be the motherboard and/or CPU. 



-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

My power supply has two PCI-E connectors coming out of it. I had both plugged into my old video card, but my new one only has one PCI-E connection. Should I try the other connector? Is there any point to trying that before taking everything apart?


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Never mind. Got a blue screen later on after doing it.

Should I remove all that stuff at once, or one at a time? Like remove one stick of RAM for now and see what happens, and if I get a blue screen, remove something else etc.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Remove all at once, then see if the system is more stable with the minimum hardware installed as outlined in my previous post. 

If the minimum hardware setup does not fix it, start by swapping the RAM module you leave installed with the module that you removed. 



-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, I'm about to follow your instructions. I figured I would attach my latest BSOD report before doing so, in case it is helpful later.

Thanks!


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

So this is all the hardware I had before. I didn't add anything else to the computer, so if there is anything else I need to remove, it came attached to the motherboard. If I need to mess with that too, please let me know.

CPU:	Intel Core i5 2500K
Motherboard: Asus P8P67 Pro
Memory: Corsair XMS3 8GB DDR3 1333MHz
Video Card:	GTX 660
Storage: Western Digital 2TB Black
Optical Drive
Power Supply: Corsair CMPSU-850HX 850 Watt


I unhooked the optical drive and removed one stick of RAM, so now I have 4 gigs. Is there anything else I need to do? Anything else I have would have come installed on the motherboard itself.

I only have my mouse, keyboard, monitor, ethernet cable, and power plugged into the computer.

I've attached a report so you can see more details if needed.

If this is all I need to do, I will test things out. If I get a blue screen, I will switch out the RAM and report back and test things again.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Hardware setup is correct. Crashes still pointed to the display driver. Let us know how things go with the hardware stripped down.



-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

I ran Sleeping Dogs for 19 hours straight with no issues. I only played for a few of those (I've ran out of stuff to do with all this testing!). Before I took the hardware out, I had managed to play the game longer than ever before with no issues (don't remember how many hours). I only got a BSOD immediately upon exiting the game (the video scheduler one. Don't remember which report it's in). 19 hours is by far the longest, however.

I also am not using any form of audio. The HDMI thing is disabled from before, and I don't have any headphones or speakers plugged in. One of the recent BSODs I had mentioned HDAudio.

Is there anything I need to change or do? How long should I keep running the game for if I don't get any crashes?

Thanks!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Just do your normal routine for a week or so, and see how things behave. Then add one piece of hardware back at a time and test to see if that hardware causes crashes. Start with the optical drive when you start adding hardware back, and end with the RAM module. 

If no hardware leads to crashes, add back the audio devices one at a time, testing after each, and see if that starts the crashes again. We need to narrow down whether this is a piece of hardware at work or an audio device. 



-----


----------



## joek0617 (Oct 19, 2012)

the hd audio could be the realtek one built into your mobo, or it could be the hdmi, part of the graphics card. my laptop (by asus coincidentally) refers to the hdmi as 'display audio' and realtek as HD audio.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

I believe that is the case.

OK, no issues yet. Been running Sleeping Dogs when not on my computer, often at 12+ hours at a time. I am going to plug in my optical drive. I'll post on March 6th if I have no issues and will put the RAM back in.


----------



## Heidi572 (Mar 1, 2013)

OK, SlimDrivers has been uninstalled


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Wrong thread.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

CharlesARatliff said:


> I believe that is the case.
> 
> OK, no issues yet. Been running Sleeping Dogs when not on my computer, often at 12+ hours at a time. I am going to plug in my optical drive. I'll post on March 6th if I have no issues and will put the RAM back in.


Sounds like excellent news!! :-}

My hunch is it is the RAM module, so make sure you keep track of which one is likely bad (the one that is currently removed). 



-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

No issues. I will put in the RAM and report back on the 14th if I don't have any issues. Thanks!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds good. Best wishes we narrow down the culprit soon. :-}



-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Put RAM in on the 6th. On the 7th, Sleeping Dogs crashed (the actual game application, not a blue screen). I ran Sleeping Dogs most of yesterday and through the night and woke up to a blue screen. Thing is, it was literally just a blue screen; there wasn't any text or information. I've attached the latest report anyways.

Thanks!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

No new .dmps. If problems continue, remove the RAM module again and see if the problems stop. That would be pretty definitive that the RAM module is faulty if the problems go away when it is removed.



-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Ran Sleeping Dogs while at work. Came back home to a proper blue screen. New report is attached.

Thanks!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

It is interesting that when the crashes occur, they all blame your display card. It is likely due to RAM cache swapping between the display card RAM and the system RAM. I would suggest removing the RAM module again and setting up an RMA for that RAM if the problems stop again with that RAM removed. 



-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Got a crash where the game screen went black and I had to use Task Manager to close the game out. Then later got a blue screen that was the same type as the last one (I'll attach a report later). After removing the RAM, should I move the other stick into the same slot to make sure it isn't the motherboard?


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Got another BSOD during Sleeping Dogs shortly after my last post. I guess I should go ahead and remove the RAM instead of waiting for more crashes. I'll wait to hear from you about whether I should move the good RAM to the other slot to make sure it's not the motherboard. 

I've attached the latest report. Thanks!


Edit: Oh, and I've been thinking of getting 16 GB of RAM anyways (I edit video and it's pretty cheap). This should be fine with my motherboard, right?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

You may try testing each slot on the motherboard with the suspected good module. Some boards will not allow a single module to run in all slots, so if the system does not boot with the module in a slot, check your motherboard manual to make sure the motherboard will accept a single module in that slot. 

And yes, your motherboard supports up to 32 GB of RAM. Make sure to buy all 16 GB at the same time and with the same kits from the same manufacturer. 



-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

OK, I've removed the RAM causing issues and moved the stable RAM over to its slot. I will be ordering that 16 GB RAM later this week and will install it Monday. I will run Sleeping Dogs during the week and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

I was too impatient.

The RAM will be arriving today. I have been running Sleeping Dogs pretty consistently and haven't had any issues. I will install the new RAM when it arrives and run Sleeping Dogs some more. If I don't have any issues, I will RMA the bad RAM and will report back on the 20th if no crashes occur. Thanks!


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Played Sleeping Dogs for a couple of hours last night after installing the new RAM (using headphones and a wired 360 controller) and didn't have any issues.

A few minutes ago when I was away and my computer wasn't running any games, I got a Memory_Management BSOD. I didn't have any controllers attached.

When I first installed the RAM, my computer would turn on, but nothing connected to it would register and my monitor wouldn't show anything. I hadn't pushed the RAM in far enough for the slot latches to click. After I did that everything was fine. Until now, anyways. Not sure if that is important or not.

I've attached the report. Thanks!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Let's see if we need to provide more support for the new RAM.

Download and install CPU-Z and Upload screenshots of the CPU, Mainboard, Memory, and SPD tabs. In the SPD tab, upload an image of each slot. To upload all screenshots, it would be best to: 
generate the images using the Snipping Tool,
go to where the images are saved,
right click in a blank area within the folder where the images are saved,
create a new folder,
name the folder CPUZ,
select all the images,
place the pointer over an image,
*press and hold down the left mouse button* and drag the image (all images should move with it),
drop the images into the CPUZ directory you created,
create a compressed (zipped) folder of CPUZ
upload the .zip file to the forums.

Also, go into your BIOS and post all Voltages (CPU, RAM, NB, IMC, etc.) and all RAM settings (timings, frequency, etc.)



-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Let me know if you need more information. I didn't have a USB stick so I had to use my phone to get pictures of the BIOS stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

See page 3-7 of your manual (English), and set the Memory Frequency to Manual to access the DRAM Timing Control options. Frequency should be set to 1600 MHz, and the first four timings should be set to 10-10-10-27. Also, in the same area, change the command rate to 2T, 2, or 2N. 

ASUS - P8P67 PRO​

See if that provides more stability on the system.


-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Changed frequency to 1600 MHz. The first four timings were already set to 10-10-10-27. The command rate was at 1, but I forgot what you wanted me to do so I came back here and restarted again. When I went to go change it, it had automatically changed to 2.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds good. See how the system behaves with those settings. There are a few more things we can do to help support the new RAM if need-be, but often the command rate change is enough in these situations. 



-----


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Man, I sure hope so!

Thank you for your help. I'll report back on April 1st if I don't have any issues.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

So, so close...

A lot of things have happened since I last posted. On the 22nd I installed my first SSD. I did a clean install of Windows 7 on it, formatted the old drive, and then carried over all the files I chose to backup and put them onto it. I also downloaded all the latest drivers for everything, updated the BIOS etc. I basically started some scratch.

Since then, I've been using my computer pretty heavily. I've been doing video encoding, compression, recording, and playing BioShock Infinite a whole bunch (some of these things at the same time) and everything has worked perfectly.

On the 30th I set up my first dual monitor.

I was going to come back today and say everything has been going perfectly, but a few hours ago I got my first BSOD since the 14th. It was a bad pool caller one. Hopefully these remain as rare as they have been.

I've attached the latest report. Thanks!

Edit: I was only using Chrome at the time.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi again Charles,

writhziden's likely to be busy for a while so can I ask you to run through the *Driver Verifier* again? http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

As I see it, it's looking like a problem with graphics.

```
BAD_POOL_CALLER (c2)
The current thread is making a bad pool request.  Typically this is at a bad IRQL level or double freeing the same allocation, etc.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000007, Attempt to free pool which was already freed
Arg2: 000000000000109b, (reserved)
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Memory contents of the pool block
Arg4: fffff900c088db60, Address of the block of pool being deallocated

Debugging Details:
------------------

GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e22a38

POOL_ADDRESS:  fffff900c088db60 

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002dafbe9 to fffff80002c7bc40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0a614518 fffff800`02dafbe9 : 00000000`000000c2 00000000`00000007 00000000`0000109b 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a614520 fffff960`000d6ad8 : 00000000`00000001 fffff900`c0082dd0 00000000`2a011d07 fffff960`000d62fe : nt!ExDeferredFreePool+0x1201
fffff880`0a6145d0 fffff960`000d91ff : fffff900`c38d5630 00000000`00000000 0000001f`00000001 00000000`00000000 : win32k!FreeObject+0x58
fffff880`0a614600 fffff960`00211929 : fffff900`c0082dd0 fffff880`0a6146b0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : win32k!DC::vReleaseVis+0x3f
fffff880`0a614630 fffff960`000d9366 : fffff880`0a6146b0 00000000`00000000 fffff900`00000001 fffff960`000dfb72 : win32k!bDeleteDCInternalWorker+0x159
fffff880`0a614690 fffff960`000df1ae : 00000000`2a011d07 fffff880`0a614a1f 00000000`00001a60 00000000`ffffff00 : win32k!bDeleteDCInternal+0x56
fffff880`0a6146e0 fffff960`000d6920 : 00000000`00001a60 fffff880`0a614a00 fffff900`c07e3390 fffff880`00000000 : win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+0xee
fffff880`0a614740 fffff960`000d605f : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a614ae0 fffffa80`15ce5b50 00000000`00000000 : win32k!GdiProcessCallout+0x200
fffff880`0a6147c0 fffff800`02f53fc1 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`15ce5b00 : win32k!W32pProcessCallout+0x6b
fffff880`0a6147f0 fffff800`02f3a15d : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`78457300 fffffa80`11456640 : nt!PspExitThread+0x4d1
fffff880`0a6148f0 fffff800`02c6e75a : 00000000`00000010 00000000`00000286 fffff880`0a614940 00000000`00000018 : nt!PsExitSpecialApc+0x1d
fffff880`0a614920 fffff800`02c6eaa0 : 00000000`00000246 fffff880`0a6149a0 fffff800`02f3a0d0 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiDeliverApc+0x2ca
fffff880`0a6149a0 fffff800`02c7af77 : fffffa80`15ce5b50 00000000`000001e0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`1108b810 : nt!KiInitiateUserApc+0x70
fffff880`0a614ae0 00000000`74892e09 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0x9c
00000000`0274ee18 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x74892e09


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
win32k!FreeObject+58
fffff960`000d6ad8 488b5c2430      mov     rbx,qword ptr [rsp+30h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  win32k!FreeObject+58

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: win32k

IMAGE_NAME:  win32k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  50e64bda

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc2_7_win32k!FreeObject+58

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc2_7_win32k!FreeObject+58

Followup: MachineOwner
```
There's also a dump from March 28, a 0x116, definitely graphics related.

```
VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)
Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa800fff84e0, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff8800716a6ac, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: ffffffffc000009a, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 0000000000000004, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
nvlddmkm+9336ac
fffff880`0716a6ac 4055            push    rbp

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`041efa48 fffff880`0733f000 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`0fff84e0 fffff880`0716a6ac ffffffff`c000009a : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`041efa50 fffff880`07312867 : fffff880`0716a6ac fffffa80`10a07000 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`c000009a : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
fffff880`041efa90 fffff880`0733ee0f : fffffa80`ffffd84d ffffffff`fffe7960 fffffa80`0fff84e0 fffff880`05671dc0 : dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER::Reset+0x2a3
fffff880`041efb40 fffff880`05671ec1 : fffffa80`110ffd50 00000000`00000080 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`1096c410 : dxgkrnl!TdrResetFromTimeout+0x23
fffff880`041efbc0 fffff800`02f6d34a : 00000000`01a5c10a fffffa80`1025fb50 fffffa80`0c74e040 fffffa80`1025fb50 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0x101
fffff880`041efc00 fffff800`02cbd946 : fffff880`03365180 fffffa80`1025fb50 fffff880`0336ffc0 e306e206`e106e006 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`041efc40 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvlddmkm+9336ac
fffff880`0716a6ac 4055            push    rbp

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+9336ac

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  51427b3c

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
```
For info only: I see 1 Windows Update (KB2670838) that's got some history primarily with older AMD cards due to changes in some D2D/D3D files. I know you have a nVidia but I'll flag it up as an outside chance of causing interference for future reference.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Back from work.

I replaced my graphics card after we thought that was the issue, but it turns out it was a stick of RAM that always pointed to graphics as being the problem. After changing the DRAM timing controls for my replacement RAM, I stopped having issues. These timing controls were reset when I moved over to an SSD. I went ahead and changed the timing controls back to what they were. I would like to wait and see what happens with this before getting into Driver Verifier if that's OK. I have a lot of video editing to do and I've heard Verifier slows down performance.

Thank you!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

You have a good grip on it Charles, better to get your editing done using stable settings before using DV.


----------



## CharlesARatliff (Dec 29, 2011)

Hopefully I'm not jinxing anything by making this post. It's been over a month and I haven't had any issues, so hopefully everything is fixed? It seems pretty crazy if it really was just the RAM, especially after all the tests I ran on it.

Thank you so much to everyone for their help and time. If I can ever repay you guys somehow, just let me know!

Here's to hoping I won't be back in a week with a new report!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Great news, thanks for the update Charles, hope not to see you in this Thread again for a while :grin:


----------

